# Drywalling over Shower Surround nailing flange



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Shim out the studs with shims or thick paper, or whatever, so the drywall has a fairly even surface under it.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

As stated already...

Rip down "lathe" type "strip-shims" that are the same thickness as the shower flange thickness. It should be anywhere from 1/4" to 1/8".
Attach these onto any of the exposed rough framing areas that the nailing flange is not sitting on. Thus, "equalizing" the surface area thickness - of what you will be nailing or screwing your sheetrock onto.

Goo Luck...


----------

